# What coloring are my dogs considered



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

OK so I'm a bit confused as to what color are both my dogs, I always get different answers from people when were out, and wanted to know from you guys. Whom seem to be a lot more knowledgeable in this area  Thank you all for taking a look! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Both dogs are black and tan though the mature dog has richer tan coloring.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Black and tan. One is a saddle back pattern and the other is a blanket back pattern right now but could fade to a saddle back as he ages


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with Michelle & Lisa - both are B&T


----------



## ndirishfan1975 (Jun 29, 2013)

I am confused by this too... LOL. It doesn't seem like it should be difficult bit I see people talking about saddle and two tone and other stuff and I'm not sure... If I can piggy back on the OP and ask the same question about Zoe










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh OK thank you all very much , I truly appreciate it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

ndirishfan1975 said:


> I am confused by this too... LOL. It doesn't seem like it should be difficult bit I see people talking about saddle and two tone and other stuff and I'm not sure... If I can piggy back on the OP and ask the same question about Zoe
> 
> View attachment 87658
> 
> ...


Oh she's cute ,wish I help but as you know I'm clueless lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

ndirishfan1975 said:


> I am confused by this too... LOL. It doesn't seem like it should be difficult bit I see people talking about saddle and two tone and other stuff and I'm not sure... If I can piggy back on the OP and ask the same question about Zoe
> 
> View attachment 87658
> 
> ...


She's a B&T as well. Right now her pattern is a blanket back, as the black flows down her hips and part of her shoulders. It does look like it's lightening up but she'll probably stay a small blanket (large blanket would be like Michelle's Jax where the black covers the shoulder and hips completely.)


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My puppy has similar markings to your Bella, and I've been told he's a sable, lol! It's funny what people will come up with. Maybe it's the black tips on the shoulders, or the ticking on the neck, or the fancy stripes around the ruff? Lol, when you read what some people are telling the owners of the actual sables too...smile and nod...or get frustrated trying to explain something to a know-it-all. Nice pictures!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> My puppy has similar markings to your Bella, and I've been told he's a sable, lol! It's funny what people will come up with. Maybe it's the black tips on the shoulders, or the ticking on the neck, or the fancy stripes around the ruff? Lol, when you read what some people are telling the owners of the actual sables too...smile and nod...or get frustrated trying to explain something to a know-it-all. Nice pictures!


Thank you!  How old is your puppy, would love to see some pictures if you have any on hand 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I disagree blanketback. Zoe is a saddled black and tan. The saddle is extended, but that's not a blanket


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

BellaLuna said:


> Thank you!  How old is your puppy, would love to see some pictures if you have any on hand


You're welcome  My little guy (lol) is 19 months - still so lanky and so silly, I still call him a puppy. Where did the time go? I've got a picture from a few months ago in my album. Ahh, snow...lol. 



Xeph said:


> I disagree blanketback. Zoe is a saddled black and tan. The saddle is extended, but that's not a blanket


Yup, definitely a saddle. My puppy is also a black and tan saddle back. I think my username added to the confusion, lol. I was mostly commenting on the fact that people will say the strangest things: like my guy being a sable, lol. But I can't predict a blanket or a saddle on a puppy myself, I don't have that much experience. My blanket back looked bi-color at 8 weeks, and my saddle back looked like a blanket back at the same age.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> You're welcome  My little guy (lol) is 19 months - still so lanky and so silly, I still call him a puppy. Where did the time go? I've got a picture from a few months ago in my album. Ahh, snow...


He's adorable and you're right he does look like Bella 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it's pretty confusing trying to figure out blanket back, saddle back, etc when your dog is a puppy, especially if you are dealing with your first puppy. 

Here's a little collage (I'm big on collages, lol) showing Carly at about 9 weeks, almost 6 months and as an adult (2 plus years). That black just keeps on moving up!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> I think it's pretty confusing trying to figure out blanket back, saddle back, etc when your dog is a puppy, especially if you are dealing with your first puppy.
> 
> Here's a little collage (I'm big on collages, lol) showing Carly at about 9 weeks, almost 6 months and as an adult (2 plus years). That black just keeps on moving up!


Wow pretty girl, but my gosh how she changed, I'm big into collages too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

BellaLuna said:


> He's adorable and you're right he does look like Bella


Thanks! His mother is a coatie, and when he was younger the only fur that was really long on him was that white stripe around his collar - that was crazy cute. He's getting a big head with all the compliments he gets, lol. 

Carly is a very pretty girl too! Thanks for the collage, it's amazing to see them change so much. It's as if they're born with as much black as they're going to get, and as their bodies grow the black area seems to shrink, lol. I know that's not really how it is, but it's interesting to watch them change.


----------

